# Forgot I owned this bike. Pickin in my own garage



## Pedal4Peace (Oct 2, 2017)

SCHWINN? No badge. 16 solid tires. SCHWINN grips


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks like a Huffman chainring on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2017)

I find stuff I forgot I had once in a while.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2017)

I usually can't find what I want to find...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 2, 2017)

It's nice to find a forgotten surprise in your own stash. I usually can't find what I'm after anyway.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2017)

Dr. Tankenstein said:


> Looks like a Huffman chainring on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looks like a Huffman frame & fork on it too


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 7, 2017)

catfish said:


> I find stuff I forgot I had once in a while.



Like my brain!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 7, 2017)

I've rediscovered 26" bikes in my house before! And countless "smalls" all the time.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 7, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Like my brain!




Even if I lost my mind it's still in the same location.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 7, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Even if I lost my mind it's still in the same location.



lol


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2017)

Its good to find something you forgot you had.It sucks when you know something you had and cant find it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 7, 2017)

i wish i could find stuff in my shed that i didnt know i had


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 15, 2017)

My garage is so full of "shtuff" that I can't find anything, and when I accidentally bump into something I was looking for, I usually not longer need it...


----------

